# Can't install drivers for Ethernet Controller +HP DX2300



## stefalino (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi!

I formatted my winXP hp compaq dx2300 and downloaded the NIC drivers from HP site, 

I downloaded
-Broadcom NetXtreme Gigabit Drivers for Microsoft Windows XP sp42470.exe (39 MB) from http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/SoftwareDescription.jsp?lang=en&cc=us&prodTypeId=12454&prodSeriesId=3352967&prodNameId=3352968&swEnvOID=1098&swLang=13&mode=2&taskId=135&swItem=ir-68185-1
- Intel NIC Drivers sp35544.exe (1.6 MB) from http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/SoftwareDescription.jsp?lang=en&cc=us&prodTypeId=12454&prodSeriesId=3352967&prodNameId=3352968&swEnvOID=1098&swLang=13&mode=2&taskId=135&swItem=vc-49219-1

But when I install the drivers, the device manager always shows that Ethernet Controller has no drivers. Please advice

Steve


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

according to this link
http://h18000.www1.hp.com/products/quickspecs/12668_div/12668_div.HTML

your unit has Intel PRO/100 VE Network Connection 
not broadcom nic.

this link though not listing your model does list the correct intel nic as supported

http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...EnvOID=1093&swLang=13&taskId=135&mode=4&idx=0


----------

